# Snarf Pics for Rivoli!!!



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks to your awesome shopping skills, Snarf tried out his new camo tent today. You will understand the 'tried out' part when you see the pics...I don't think he quite understands exactly how a tent normally 'works', yet. :roll:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Here's one more...he's actually REALLY asleep in this one - he's all squished out. Note the back corner has come off the floor by an inch cuz of the weight in the 'door'...how can this possibly be comfortable???










Edited to put in correct pic.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Hahaha that Snarf is such a character! :lol:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!

lurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrve it! so frickin' cute. thank you so much for posting these.     
at least you get to see more of him now. :lol: 

SQUEEEE! HEEEE! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! 

i am glad i found something both you & the Snarf-inator could agree upon. 

i can't wait to get a couple of these for my guys who like houses/tents/pigloos for their new FN 142s.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

PS...wait till he decides to sleep under it! Sid, one of my T'weeds, likes to do that with his sometimes...it is HI-LAR-I-OUS. i don't know what he is thinking when he does it, but whatever...it amuses me & he is happy, so i am fine with it. (next time it happens, i will get pics & share!)


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Er... k... Well I suppose it could be comfortable if... uh... No... No, that just doesn't make sense. :? :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I am hoping he will eventually go *into *the tent and I can get a pic of his 'other' face. :roll:

We tried everything inside it: fleece strips; hedgie blanket folded up; a piece of that $300 sleeping bag; nothing. So far, nothing is the fave...he's making his way inside as I type...

It will be his fave place once he realizes it will be impossible to get him out of there! :lol:


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

The elusive Snarf! (well just his bum) how cute is he!!! he will figure the tent out soon enought but they you wont be able to take anymore silly pictures. even is they are just of his little butt ! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Nebular said:


> Er... k... Well I suppose it could be comfortable if... uh... No... No, that just doesn't make sense. :? :lol:


I know and the pic just doesn't do him justice: he had just wandered into the tent in the first pics but he'd been sleeping - like dead to the world asleep - for an hour when I took the third pic. He's completely squished out and looks like a bag of jelly. :lol: Verrry relaxed. And he's snoring - only does that when he's particularly content.

i LOVE how he's actually tipped the tent up a good inch... :lol:


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

AAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW I wanna a camo tent for my critters!!!! Where did you buy it??


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Here's the link: http://www.laurelszoo.com/hedgiebags/te ... lsZoo.html

Just keep in mind the tent is quite small: Snarf's pretty teeny and it's just right for him. There's no way a 600 gram hedgie is getting in there!! Tho' the pics would be fantastic! :lol:

EDIT: I forgot to say.....BABIES!!!! There are some cuties and check out the FAQ at the bottom of this page...sooooo cute....nursing a litter with a TP tube on your head? :?
http://www.laurelszoo.com/hedgies/


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I think he needs another tent. That way he can have one for his head & one for his butt! :lol: 


Snarf cracks me up. 

By the way - I love your new signature picture. He looks like a corkscrew.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf finally went *into *the tent - bum and all! This pic is the best I could get. he's strangely protective of his little tent (kinda like a two-year-old with a new toy) and huffed every time I stepped closer. :roll:


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

SNARFS FACE!!! he looking at with that "this is my tent no girls allowed you have cooties !!!!"


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

he is so. very. a-dor-a-ble (pronounced "ah;door-ah-blay"). in the tent! 

he has a face! & Bee is right...there are totally noooooo girls allowed in his tent. silly Snarf!


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh, Snarf. What a goofball. :roll:
And I like your signature picture.


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

Aww...if Snarf's face is as cute as his behind he is one adorable hedgie!

Juju isn't very photogenic. I get a lot of pics of a pincushion.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

MoonBean said:


> Juju isn't very photogenic. I get a lot of pics of a pincushion.


 :lol: Yup...same here...acutally, Snarf is worse. I posted these pics awhile back. They show Snarf stretching, then there's one of him sleeping and my fave: snuggling.


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

MissC said:


> MoonBean said:
> 
> 
> > Juju isn't very photogenic. I get a lot of pics of a pincushion.
> ...


Awww! Look at the snuggles! Adore the big stretch! (I have x-ray vision and can see through camo fleece.)

What a character your Snarf is!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Snarfers, you have a face! With eyeballs! and a nose!!!! What a little cutie you are mr. I play hard to get!
Love the tent! I always look at her stuff on ETSY, but have yet to purchase anything.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

MissC I've always thought you were a liar and you actually had just a sea urchin in that cage. But look at that, huh!!! Snarf has a face and is indeed a hedgehog!!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Snarf's litter mates. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> Snarf's litter mates. :lol:


 :shock: 
:lol: 
The one on the left looks like she could be Snarf's aunt!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Snarf is such a cutie  I love the tent, makes me want to get sewing some new stuff for my hedgies.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Nothing like a Snarf story to make one smile!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

shetland said:


> Nothing like a Snarf story to make one smile!


Oh, he's all smart and curious and cute...sure...but he's kinda like a precocious nephew who is fun to watch mainly because he's your sister's kid and you're NOT bring him home with you. 

I got up at 7 and awoke to find a frantic hedgie who stopped wheeling as soon as he saw me, rushed over - he is visibly upset cuz he wants something and I can't figure out what it is: tried more kibble; a few mealies; replaced the hidden treats he'd eaten; I put in a second WHEEL - FOR THE SAKE OF ALL THAT'S HOLY!!!! And he is still frantically running around, looking under things, crawling through things, running on both wheels (presumably to go out and get the **** thing himself!!?)...and in between he looks at me with a look that says: "Where...is...it? Can I pleeeeease have it back??!!!"

If I go anywhere near the cage, he rushes over, looking hopeful and smells my hands but when "it" isn't presented, he huffs at me, spins away on one foot and runs under his new tent. The place looks like a cyclone hit: toys tipped over and faaar away from their usual spots; litter EVERYwhere (except in the litterpan); tent no longer in it's usual spot nor on it's floor(?); food scattered, water tipped.

AAAAAAHHHHHH.....an hour later and what's that sound? Peace. This was all typed bits at a time, over an hour or so, while I was trying to placate a certain out-of-sorts hedgehog...I figured it out, finally: dug is dirty, poopy-boots smelly hedgie bag out of the wash and put it in his cage (finding space was a bit of an issue, given the current state of his home). He looked at me and headed straight for it, then....silence. Beautiful, peaceful silence. The only sound is the contented little snores from a happily sleeping critter.....aaaaaahhhhhh.

So yes...he's a 'character' alright but do you really want to deal with this every. single. day??

I'm exhausted...going back to bed. :roll:


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

:lol: Oh gosh. Someone should make a Snarf comic book. I bet it would sell great.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

haleylove said:


> :lol: Oh gosh. Someone should make a Snarf comic book. I bet it would sell great.


I should have plenty of time to work on it after the men in white suits come to take me away...*twitch*...


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

AHAHAHAHA! That's way too early in the morning for antics. Silly boy!

But seriously.....he has a face! And a cute little one too!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

MissC said:


> susanaproenca said:
> 
> 
> > Snarf's litter mates. :lol:
> ...


 :? Who are you talking about? I'm very confused now. :?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> The one on the left looks like she could be Snarf's aunt!


 :? Who are you talking about? I'm very confused now. :?[/quote]

See...in the urchin pic? On the left...centre of left side...almost out of the frame. It's Auntie Hessie! :lol:


----------

